# Plastisol transfer detail



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

I have asked F&M to print a design similar to this. I "borrowed" this pic from Proworld (thanks) to give you guys an idea of what I need.

They sent back a proof that requested I increase the line thickness and negative print areas. I can send the art back to Artwork Source (they did a great job...this is not their error) or print as is. How much detail will I lose or how much fill in will I get in the negative print areas. What do you experienced plastisol people think? The design will be white ink on a 100% cotton red t-shirt. Delivery time for the job is closing in and I need to make a decision. This shirt is for a church choir that I am doing at a reduced price. They may not notice any loss of detail but I would.


----------

